# Outlook 2007 does not allow internet callender delete



## Jaff (Mar 1, 2008)

I hope this is not off-topic.

Somehow I managed to get into a state where my wife's calendar is in my Outlook2007 profile via a private link (http://www.google.com/calendar/[email address]/xxxxx/basic.ics) and I can see appointments
transparently fine, BUT

I cannot seem to unsubscribe / delete the iCalendar from
my outlook - says cannot delete do not have permissions.

I've tried three methods:
1. right click on the calendar in outlook,
2. via the tools->account options dialog
3. with outlook shut-down, the control panel Mail setup
dialog

2 & 3 appear to delete it but it soon re-appears.

Re-generating the private link did not seem to matter, strangely

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## dfarrer (Mar 16, 2008)

I ran into the same problem. It seems that the icalendar that I pulled in had a large number of items and somewhere I read that Outlook is limited to deleting less than 4000 items, so I'm guessing this is the reason we can not delete such calendars. 

I also read that Outlook will rebuilt .pst files, so I deleted the Internet Calendar.pst file which I found on my XP machine under Documents & Settings/<whatever your user profle is called>/local settings/application data/microsoft/outlook/Internet Calendar Subscription.pst. You will then need to reboot (or fight the error messages like I did. Opening and closing Outlook didn't change anything until I rebooted.)

You will loose all your Internet Calendars, but they can be pulled in rather easily again as long as you remember where you found them in the first place and I'm using only one at the present time, so it wasn't the end of the world.


----------

